# Needing a 1/2" pin mandrel or either the expandable type for wood lathe



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Do any of you guys know of anyone that makes 1/2" pin mandrels or the expandable models for wood lathes? Either model could be straight stock or fitted with a MT2. I know there are persons out there that make this type of mandrel, just locating those individuals is the tricky part.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try McMaster Carr.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I will, thanks Ron.

Chris


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Ron, there mandrels are geared towards the metal machinist and not woodworking. i'll just keep on hunting.


----------

